# Just hooked up my DIYMA



## hrearden22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Only listened at low volume for about 15 minutes, but I am very, very impressed. Listened to a couple of songs I know well for reference - detail crushes the previous sub I had. Also blends unbelievably well without any tuning yet.

More to come after I get a couple of days commute with it, but I think I am going to love this one...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Pretty cool how you have bass, yet you can't tell that there's a sub in the car huh?


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

Any updates, further impressions?


----------



## hrearden22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Really, really like them. Excellent SQ, blends incredibly well with my front stage. I strongly recommend this sub, especially at the price point npdang is offering.

Box that will hold 2 of them is coming this week - ready to have just a tad more output...


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

hrearden22 said:


> Really, really like them. Excellent SQ, blends incredibly well with my front stage. I strongly recommend this sub, especially at the price point npdang is offering.
> 
> Box that will hold 2 of them is coming this week - ready to have just a tad more output...


Hrearden,

All of the Dallas guys are anxious to here a DIYMA. We need to hookup ASAP.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Hrearden,
> 
> All of the Dallas guys are anxious to here a DIYMA. We need to hookup ASAP.


+1 
I have wanted to listen to one of these for quite some time!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> +1
> I have wanted to listen to one of these for quite some time!


this has peaked my interest as well. I'm thinking of trying 3 out for my truck. Currently there are 3 PG Xenons that play very low, but do not mix well with my BA mids. Hmmmmm.....


----------

